
New language built from the ground up for productive parallel programming - timothycrosley
https://github.com/chapel-lang/chapel
======
jcr
Cray Chapel is great to know about, but it's not a new language. It's been
around for at least six years [1], probably longer.

The title of this story needs to be changed.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1271553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1271553)

~~~
benstrumental
Agree that Chapel is not new and is great to know about.

I think OP is trying to capture the fact that Chapel is one of the more
serious young programming languages that is not being widely advertised yet.
Consequently, it would be 'new' to most readers.

